# Problème d'installation (erreur après commande make)



## bilbitlehobbo (14 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour, 
voulant installer dd_rhelp pour récupérer des données, je rencontre des soucis après la commande make. 
Après avoir fait cd (dossier ddhelp), puis configure, pas de problème. 
Je tape make, et ce message apparaît:

cd . && aclocal-1.8 
/bin/sh: line 1: aclocal-1.8: command not found
make: *** [aclocal.m4] Error 127

Etant néophyte dans ces procédures, pourriez-vous m'indiquer ce qui cloche ?

Merci


----------



## bompi (14 Juillet 2007)

D&#233;j&#224; tu pourrais te passer de faire des doublons ...


----------



## ntx (14 Juillet 2007)

bilbitlehobbo a dit:


> cd . && aclocal-1.8
> /bin/sh: line 1: aclocal-1.8: command not found
> make: *** [aclocal.m4] Error 127
> 
> Etant néophyte dans ces procédures, pourriez-vous m'indiquer ce qui cloche ?


L'application aclocal-1.8 n'a pas été trouvée : soit elle n'est pas présente sur ton Mac, soit elle ne se trouve pas dans un répertoire pointé par la variable d'environnement $PATH.


----------



## ghostt2017 (2 Août 2007)

j'aimerai installer ocaml (version source,je sis obligé ) sur mandriva 2006.
aprés avoir fait ./configure, la configuration a été réalisée avec succés.
le probleme c'est que j 'ai eu des messages d'erreurs  (2) aprés avoir effectuer la commande make : les voici :

bng_ia32.c:153: error: can't find a register in class 'GENERAL_REGS' while reloading 'asm'
make[1]: *** [bng.o] Erreur 1
make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/ghostt/Desktop/Tools/ocaml-3.08.3/otherlibs/num'
make: *** [otherlibraries] Erreur 2

je n'ai pas beaucoup d'experience en linux, alors je vous demande de m'aider.
je suis pret a vous donner plus de details si besoin.
merci


----------

